

Ask HN: Concerns about Realm DB - FlyingSnake

I&#x27;ve been evaluating RealmDB for an iOS app and found that they use a proprietary DB Engine.<p>Is this a red flag? In other words, what prevents them from going FoundationDB way?
======
timanglade
Hi, Tim from Realm here. We’ve spoken about the topic in previous HN threads
and have an official statement in our FAQ [1]. If you need more info or have
more questions, we do our best to watch HN & Twitter, but the best way might
be to email us. I’m VP Product at Realm and always happy to chat: tim@realm.io

[1]:
[https://realm.io/docs/objc/latest/#faq](https://realm.io/docs/objc/latest/#faq)
— applicable to Android as well:
[https://realm.io/docs/java/latest/#faq](https://realm.io/docs/java/latest/#faq)

